# Fidelco Guide Dog



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I met a FGD yesterday in the parking lot at our grocery store. The foster said he's about ready to go back to Fidelco for the next step in training. Beautiful dark (really dark) sable, as calm as could be but reallly alert. 

Is it Fidelco that breeds their own dogs?


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Well...I know Fidelco USED TO breed their own dogs. But since Robie died I don't know if that's still the case. I've heard they aren't using GSDs much any more.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I should have figured they had a website, duh. http://www.fidelco.org/index.html

It sounds like they're still doing their own breeding, kind of hard to tell. It says the dogs were created from Bavarian stock and they refer to them as the Fidelco shepherd. It would be nice to see the tradition live on, I'd hate go look in a few years and see labs on their pages. (not that there's anything wrong with labs)


----------



## Eliot (Jul 7, 2012)

*Fidelco Guide Dog Foundation*

Fidelco is the ONLY guide dog organization in the world - including those based in Germany - that exclusively breeds, raises, trains and places German Shepherd Guide Dogs with men and women who are blind.

Fidelco has always used the GSD, and its exclusive and predictable bloodlines, for its guide dog program, having placed over 1,300 guide dogs across North America in 41 states and five Canadian provinces. Fidelco has never experienced a human fatality associated with its working guide dogs.

Fidelco also has provided hundreds of our GSDs to law enforcement, first-responder search-and-rescue and missing child recovery organizations to help keep our fellow citizens safe. Fidelco GSDs are now serving with state police in CT, MA, NY and VT, and with many municipal police departments throughout Connecticut. Fidelco bred "Logan" was credited with one of the few survivor finds at Ground Zero on 9/11.

Fidelco is committed to the GSD guide dog, and Capt. Max von Stephanitz's standards for his working dog breed: intelligence, temperament, stamina and willingness to work. Fidelco welcomes connections with "old line" owners for breed colony refreshment.

Fidelco is a nonprofit 501(c)(3) charity organization that exists entirely on the generous support of individuals and organizations. Please visit us at http://www.fidelco.org/index.html

Eliot D. Russman
CEO
Fidelco Guide DOg Foundation, Inc.
"Share the Vision"


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Jun 20, 2011)

Edit: Was going to make comment, but decided it was negative and not what spirit of OP comment was about. 
After my experience with Fidelco, Eliot's post just struck me the wrong way and I miss read the tone.


----------

